# How to install Bsnl Broadband on ubuntu using usb



## Streetfighter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have installed ubuntu 7.1 on my system. i want to configure ubuntu to access internet using bsnl broadband from my ustracom UT300R2U asdl modem using usb driver (not ethernet).How do I do this? Are there any drivers for this? Please help me!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 24, 2007)

start the terminal and type sudo pppoeconf.
a wizard will start.
enter ur telephone no. as username and CA no. as password or as guided by the ISP and then finish the wizard.just keep pressing enter.no need to change any settings.just fill in the username and password and then keep pressing enter until the setup is done.
then to turn on the conn type pon dsl-provider in the terminal and to turn it off type poff dsl-provider.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 24, 2007)

I have configured it to be Always on Connection. So Linux automatically connects at bootup. 

I use Ethernet Version though.


----------



## ronweasley (Dec 24, 2007)

@Tech_Wiz......i wanna know how to configure dataone access in ubuntu 7.10...via ethernet (my modem is Huawei SmartAX MT841)...the documentation didnt help...the terminal commands couldnt find anything


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 10, 2008)

This is an old thread, but I have exactly the same question.



> I have installed ubuntu 7.1 on my system. i want to configure ubuntu to access internet using bsnl broadband from my ustracom UT300R2U asdl modem using usb driver (not ethernet).How do I do this? Are there any drivers for this? Please help me!



However I have installed ubuntu 8, that's the difference.

The (USB not ethernet) device is not being recognized at all. Typing  sudo pppoeconf at terminal as suggested by sunny doesn't work either. Maybe that worked on 7.1. 

Please give step by step account of setting up this USB modem on Ubuntu 8.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't if the USB driver are available, even if they are. I would advise you to stay away from Usb and invest in a LAN card.

using Usb for connecting to internet is problem tic even on windows, you get frequent disconnection driver issues etc etc.

Btw, a lan card cost around 200 bucks if i am not wrong.
so it does not make sense to take so much trouble


----------



## Rahim (Sep 11, 2008)

Stay away from USB ADSl Modem!!! They are not spported well and unreliable as you can make out with the comments. Better to get a network card.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello guys, 
Guess what?  All I did was get a LAN card, connected to the modem and booted into Ubuntu. BY the way LAN card from D-Link cost me Rs.360/-. With no intervention at all from me, the Internet was set up and running. I did not have to do any changes to the configuration. Hurrah! Ubuntu, you rock!!!

Thanks guys for your advice.


----------



## ajrock7 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey guys, i am a newbie for Ubuntu 7.10 and i have a BSNL Dataone's ZTE ZXDSL 831AII modem.
How may I connect to the internet?
My PC's hardware config. is:
Intel Pentium III
868 MHz 256 Mb RAM
pls help!


----------



## harsh_manutd (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey can u tell me how to Make this ZTE ZXDSL Router supplied by BSNL (and connected via a USB Cable (not ethernet...  ) ) to work in UBUNTU ?? Pls show me the way from scratch...

Thanks in adv.


----------

